# Cornish hens done portugese style---yum!



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

That looks great Susan!  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 13, 2005)

Great pics Susan thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2005)

How about posting the reciepe! :help:


----------



## Finney (Mar 14, 2005)

Good looking birds Suzan.


----------

